# What is your best mod?



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

I was just wondering, what is your best mod? What is the best dollar for dollar aftermarket upgrade all you guys have done to your GTO's (Monaro's for Groucho). It seems many of the members on this site have pretty deep pockets, I don't. So I want to make my money really count. No matter what the cost what is your best upgrade?


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Still early in the life cycle , but for street : Valentine One @ $399 +S/H . A speeding ticket for 20 over is double in FL and around $380 I am told ...


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Know you've asked for one, but I've got two:

1. B&M Shifter from GTODEALER. Best $200 you'll ever spend.

2. Fabricated a dead pedal from an L bracket and an accelerator pedal turned upside down. Best $40 you'll ever spend. To take a look, click on my GTO Pictures.


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

Xcommuter said:


> Still early in the life cycle , but for street : Valentine One @ $399 +S/H . A speeding ticket for 20 over is double in FL and around $380 I am told ...


Hahaha my thoughts exactly I definitely agree this was my best money spent!! :agree


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

SasdawgGTO said:


> Hahaha my thoughts exactly I definitely agree this was my best money spent!! :agree


I see your fom Pleasanton also, I live off Santa Rita...you deal with Mike White much, he is from Dublin GMC. I'm sure you do, if not, ya should he is a good resource.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Cost for a night at the track $15
Cost of making 5 passes and honing your GTO driving skills $free
Look on your oppenents face whne you blow his doors off on the launch $priceless.

Seriously all the power in the world doesnt help if you cant put it to the ground well. Most important nut in the car is the one behind the wheel.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

*B&M Sport Shifter.* Huge PITA to put in, well worth the cussing. $200 + bloodloss.

_*Chris White DIC Flash Mod.*_ Shift light & tone-- simply awesome, and no more reminders of The Distributor when you turn the key. $100.

_*Valentine One radar detector.*_ Accept no substitute. $399 cheap.

_*XM Commander.*_ When one drives 230 miles every day, one must have satellite radio. $220 installed.

*Spoiler delete.* Ditch that fugly chunk of thermoplastic. $1.00 for plugs.


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

ouijaguy said:


> I see your fom Pleasanton also, I live off Santa Rita...you deal with Mike White much, he is from Dublin GMC. I'm sure you do, if not, ya should he is a good resource.


Yea, I got my rims and exhaust from Mike at DMS, dont know him well but seems like a nice guy!


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> Cost for a night at the track $15
> Cost of making 5 passes and honing your GTO driving skills $free
> Look on your oppenents face whne you blow his doors off on the launch $priceless.
> 
> Seriously all the power in the world doesnt help if you cant put it to the ground well. Most important nut in the car is the one behind the wheel.


Where does one go to a track for $15???? And what Lincoln did/do you have? I had a Mark VIII, so did a friend of mine and he had the same plate.

Groucho-I agree with you on the XM. I was without it for a few weeks after I got my '05 and hated it. But at least I had V8 music to listen to.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Moroso Motorsports Park , test and tune every wed and friday year round
It was $10 till last year..
http://www.morosomotorsportspark.com/Newsite/MainFrame.asp

My Lincoln is in my sig..The 11sec one picking up the front tires..
or you can go to my website
WWW.HOTRODLINCOLN.ORG


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> Moroso Motorsports Park , test and tune every wed and friday year round
> It was $10 till last year..
> http://www.morosomotorsportspark.com/Newsite/MainFrame.asp
> 
> ...


Too bad, I'm in NC, you and the track are in FL. Oh well. Very cool VII you have. I have friends, the Mark VIII owners, who had VIIs. I always liked their cars, and that's what got me into an VIII.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

My best mod was trading in my 04 Ram Rumble Bee, yeah.... it had a Hemi, for my 05 Goat..... it's got that factor that ford ain't got, the yee haw factor :rofl: 

Oh, since I live down here in floriduh, the window tint was the best mod.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

So far....the Stainless Works LT's/cat back.
I'm totally diggin the performance and the beeeeaautiful music it plays :cheers


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Peformance wise:
1) A cat-back exhaust system (pretty much any)
2) CAI (pretty much any also)

Looks/misc. wise:
1) MAKE YOUR OWN DEAL PEDAL (It makes the ride sooo much nicer)
2)Get the SAP
3) Either kill the stock spoiler, or get the SAP spoiler.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

3.91 rear gears. Nothing but SEG's all day long. Torque is king, the gears just amplify the phemnomenon


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Well all of the above mentioned mods are good, but if you want to take care of the car and keep the front end looking good you need to invest in 3M Paint Protection Film. Im a Dealer in VA and our headquarters is in FL, if you go to www.Ultrashieldusa.com you can find the closest dealer to your area. If you want to make the GTO handle better I recommend the Harrop rear diff cover.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

Performance wise it was my Loud mouth cat back. Looks wise it was my 18" Mille miglia rims.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Best FREE mod is to change the amplifier gain up and turnoff the EQ . Stock Stereo is much better ... See below link :

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8150&highlight=radio


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Braman'sGTO said:


> Well all of the above mentioned mods are good, but if you want to take care of the car and keep the front end looking good you need to invest in 3M Paint Protection Film. Im a Dealer in VA and our headquarters is in FL, if you go to www.Ultrashieldusa.com you can find the closest dealer to your area.


+1

I can vouch for the 3M Clear Bra. Amazing stuff. _Pricey,_ but amazing.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Groucho said:


> +1
> 
> I can vouch for the 3M Clear Bra. Amazing stuff. _Pricey,_ but amazing.


If you dont mind my asking, who did you have install the film and how much did you pay?


For anyone interested im willing to do a group purchase, if I can get 5 of you to all have the film installed on the same day I will knock $100 off the cost of each kit. Standard GTO kit is $525.00, an extended hood add's $50.00, the discount takes it to 425.00 and 475.00. If anyone is interested you can PM me.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Cam package from HPE, www.horsepowerengineering.com


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Braman'sGTO said:


> If you dont mind my asking, who did you have install the film and how much did you pay?
> 
> 
> For anyone interested im willing to do a group purchase, if I can get 5 of you to all have the film installed on the same day I will knock $100 off the cost of each kit. Standard GTO kit is $525.00, an extended hood add's $50.00, the discount takes it to 425.00 and 475.00. If anyone is interested you can PM me.


I bought it through the dealership as a part of the sales negotiation-- after gravel laid down by CalTrans during a mountain winter storm blasted all the paint off of the air dam of my Bimmer, I'll never buy a car without it again. 

Because it was wrapped up with the purchase of my car, I got a helluva deal. It cost me $400 installed (by a local rod & custom shop, a buddy of the salesgauy) including extended hood and mirrors.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

CAGS eliminator, and spoiler-ectomy.


----------



## jjw3477 (Jul 19, 2005)

Well for me it would be performance first

1. Heads and cam package (From bob at precision porting in tampa)
2. Spintech exhaust, or anything other cat back system
3. SW Longtube headers no cats  (one loud sob now)
4. Any type of CAI
5. And of course my tune down by the man himself Jeremy Formatto

As far as apperance

1. SAP grills painted to match and SAP spoiler.
2. Eibach sport springs to drop her an inch
3. Any type of rim
4. Window tint for sure down here in florida
5. JHP dual gauge pod for RHD
6. And the dough i drop to put a major system in this thing cannot go without tunes.


----------



## yamaal14 (Feb 8, 2005)

first and foremost take the mufflers off and make tips sounds f....ing sweet


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Groucho said:


> I bought it through the dealership as a part of the sales negotiation-- after gravel laid down by CalTrans during a mountain winter storm blasted all the paint off of the air dam of my Bimmer, I'll never buy a car without it again.
> 
> Because it was wrapped up with the purchase of my car, I got a helluva deal. It cost me $400 installed (by a local rod & custom shop, a buddy of the salesgauy) including extended hood and mirrors.


That is a great price, I have found that alot of people are charging upwards of $1000, glad to hear you got a good deal on it.


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

Route 66 said:


> So far....the Stainless Works LT's/cat back.
> I'm totally diggin the performance and the beeeeaautiful music it plays :cheers




:agree


----------

